# Barn Fresh Hornet



## ohdeebee (Mar 3, 2011)

Will post more pics once its cleaned up!


----------



## prewarfan (Mar 4, 2011)

Why don't we call them Barn Unfresh?? LOL


----------



## HARPO (Mar 4, 2011)

........or Barn Crusty.....


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 4, 2011)

Maybe rusty Barned out! You got your work cutout on that one!


----------



## HARPO (Mar 4, 2011)

I can't wait to see the shots after all the layers of dirt are cleaned off!
 The rust on the fenders looks like a pretty easy job with some W-D40 and 0000 steel wool. I'll bet the paint comes out super after a good polish and waxing. Nice find! 

BTW... was it really in a barn, or someone's shed?


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 4, 2011)

Definitely a barn. At least what was left of a barn. I think it'll clean up really nice. So once its cleaned up its not longer fresh? Is that what we're going with?


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 9, 2011)

Barn fresh. Clean it up and then it will be ohdeebee fresh!


----------

